# First inflorescence! C. wendtii



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Super happy about this! First crypt I ever bought back in Summer '07, potted it up emersed in January or '08, re potted late winter this year into better soil (and put more plants into a larger pot so they wouldn't take as much space) and finally have something to show for it.  It's not quite open yet but looks very close.

The plant:










The inflorescence:










I'll post another picture when it's open.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Andrew,

Good for you, keep us posted!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Congrats! That's some nice looking plant growth too.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

And it's open! \\/



Smells like rotting meat


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Good job!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations. There's always something exciting about that first flower!

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats. Now you will get hooked.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

This is so cool! Is it carnivours? Looks like a pitcher plant.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Does the inflorescence just mean that the plant is happy or something else?


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Must be the time of year but I've got my second inflorescence again from a C. wendtii but a different one than last time. First potted into emersed culture and repotted same as the last one I had flower.

I absolutely love the emersed growth on this one, fantastic dark green glossy leaves growing fairly compact. Would make a gorgeous ground-cover in a terrarium.







Similar in some ways to my first inflorescence but the limb is shorter and the throat is basically the same colour as the limb where on my first spathe the throat was much darker than the limb. Otherwise the two have similar sized spathes (and similar smell though not quite as strong).


----------

